# What are good horse riding clothes for beginner guys?



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I wear Wrangler jeans ($17 at Wal-Mart) and cowboy boots. T-shirt, sometimes a long sleeve shirt or sweatshirt, and a helmet. That was true some years ago riding English saddles:








​ 
Using Aussie-style saddles:








​ 
And now using western saddles:










I like my Tipperary helmet. Not the cheapest nor the most expensive, but it works well on my noggin.​ 
Of course, one advantage to being over 50 is that I don't worry much about my looks...I'm not going to be a chick-magnet regardless!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello & welcome to the horse forum! 

I'd say you should be able to find suitable boots on Craigslist or EBay. Look specifically for actual riding boots. Fashion boots will work, but will not last long. Ask if jodhpur boots and half chaps are acceptable. Search for those and boots, and select the best deal. ( I think half chaps is the current word for them. I always called them gaiters.) Do not reveal your age nor meet any seller alone. Set up a meeting place in a public area and go with an adult. A parent, your riding instructor, or someone similar.

Men's breeches may be more difficult. Others who ride English style may be better able to help you than I 

Do not skimp on the helmet. Buy the best that you can afford. I would recommend buying it directly from a tack shop so you can try it on before you buy. It must fit comfortably. You'll find it hard to concentrate on your riding if your headgear is giving you problems. Again, DO NOT SKIMP ON THE HELMET! This is important safety equipment. I know several folks who are recuperating from traumatic brain injury. It is a years long, arduous process.

So welcome once again. It's good to see young men getting into this very rewarding lifestyle,


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Do not skimp on the helmet. Buy the best that you can afford. I would recommend buying it directly from a tack shop so you can try it on before you buy. It must fit comfortably. You'll find it hard to concentrate on your riding if your headgear is giving you problems. Again, DO NOT SKIMP ON THE HELMET! This is important safety equipment. I know several folks who are recuperating from traumatic brain injury. It is a years long, arduous process.


I absolutely agree that a helmet is an essential piece of equipment and it should fit properly. On the flip side, you can get a $60 helmet that will protect your brains just as well as a $250 one... so I wouldn't agree that "skimping" on the helmet is necessarily an issue. The vast majority of riding helmets are ASTM/SEI Certified, which means that they have gone through testing and have met the specific requirements and specifications for a riding helmet.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the elaboration on helmets Eolith. I'm not very knowledgeable on them, but given the OPs age and experience level, I'd have been remiss in leaving out a helmets importance.


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

There's no need to wear special riding breeches and especially no need to wear tall boots. (Most equestrians only wear those to shows.) Jeans, western boots or paddock boots, and a certified helmet will do nicely.


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Although if you're really bent on buying breeches and tall boots, Tuffrider has fairly cheap breeches that are good for beginners because they are fair priced and with good quality. It's always good to buy things cheap in the beginning just in case you discover you don't want to do riding anymore. That way you won't have made a huge investment in expensive clothes. 

Tall boots: Ariat Heritage boots are nice, they are what I own and are comfortable and stretchy, however they are a bit pricey at $300 or so. Horseback riding is an expensive sport, keep that in mind. 

Troxel helmets are good starter helmets


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

These are what my boyfriend rides in along with paddock boots and he loves them: Deluxe Trail Rider's Unisex Full Seat Riding Jeans 

They are made of super stretchy fabric but look like jeans, just way more comfortable especially in an English saddle. Unless you were told by your riding school that you need to come in breeches and tall boots, don't go out and buy them. If you end up showing in English you'll need them, but otherwise you won't.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

If you're set on wearing more english attire a cheaper and more comfortable alternative to tall boots is paddock boots and half chaps


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm a woman and I've never worn tall boots in my life. You do need a shoe with some sort of heel on it, but they do make riding sneakers - Ariat makes a good brand called Terrains, they also sell roper boots and regular cowboy boots. Try looking for a pair that's plain, they're nice to protect your feet and lower calves too.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

well, when I first started out, I got a Troxel helmet, paddock boots, and beige breeches (kids large :lol. For showing, all I needed to add were half-chaps, though white breeches are encouraged for showing. This is dressage, by the way. western, I've heard mixed things. some get rubbed by the seam, some don't. honestly, as long as it is long and comfortable, you should be fine.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Are you riding English or Western?

English you could probably find a pair at a local horse store or online somewhere. A polo shirt would look nice and some tall boots. Or else paddock boots and chaps. 

For Western, a good pair of jeans (I wear Faded Glory and love them. Long enough for me and NOT skinny), cowboy boots with a heel, and a tshirt. 

Helmets are definitely a must. Some barns have extra helmets but you should have your own. I have a Troxel and like it. It was probably $40. So you don't need to go buy the most expensive and cool looking helmet.  As long as its an approved and durable helmet. Don't get some cheapie (less than $30), they may not be very good.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Paddock boots and half chaps get my vote, too. That along with jeans and a collared shirt. And a young man who showed up with a collared shirt AND a belt would be on the fast track to riding better horses.

I use polo wraps on my own legs when I don't have my tall boots or half chaps, but I own the outfit, so no one criticizes me. Out loud, anyway. Wouldn't care if they did, either. I am also old. 

It's awesome.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Blackhole6670 said:


> Hi, I am a 16 year old boy who is looking in to riding horses. I have never ridden before. I want to know what clothes are good for beginner guys. I have heard from my friends that I need to wear breeches, tall boots, and a riding helmet. Can ya'll tell me any cheap riding clothes that are good for beginning guys? I am looking for cheap breeches, cheap tall boots, and cheap riding helmets. If ya'll could help me I would be very thankful. Thanks!


Since you are just beginning, you will probably not need the specific clothing required for certain shows although I've heard of some barns requiring certain clothes so their clients look the part.

If you opt for breeches and high boots, you may have difficulty finding them unless you live in a very select area. Fitting may be another problem. I tried on numerous breeches before I found a pair that fit my waist but also my calves. Tall boots may present a similar problem if you have large calves. You would probably have an easier time finding paddock boots and half-chaps.

That said, all you really need for boots are ones that are not bulky and have a smooth sole and a heel. You want them to fit easily into the stirrups. You should also be able to easily withdraw them if necessary. Heels help keep you feet from slipping to far into the stirrup if you inadvertently fail too keep you heels down. 

If you end up wearing jeans, look for some with a relatively smooth inner seam. Many jeans put the smooth seam on the outside for looks and the bulking seam on the inside. When riding, it is better to have a smoother surface between you and the saddle or horse. I've found Wrangler Cowboy Cut jeans do well, but it may depend on where they are actually manufactured, so be sure to examine before buying.

While most helmets meet standard safety requirements, some are lighter and more ventilated than others. Weight will, also, vary. So will fit. Some helmets are more round, others are more oval. What fits best depends on the head.


----------



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi. I have ridden for five years now. I'm not saying what I wear is better than other suggestions. I'm just saying what I wear when I ride.

Troxel helmet. Mine is ventilated which is great in the summer, but COLD in the winter. I knitted a helmet cover, which helps a lot.

Breeches, rather than jeans. Make sure that they are tight, and not baggy or you could chafe. I'm more comfortable in breeches. My one pair (which fits better, incidentally) is made for women... I got them for $5 at a tack sale this winter.

I wear tall boots when I ride. I have two pairs. One is a dressier field boot which I don't wear much any more. The other pair is a pair of Mountain Horse Ice Riders. Even though they are designed for winter, these are AWESOME even in the heat of summer.

I also wear hernia briefs. I do not have a hernia, but these work very well to keep "things" from being jostled around down there.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's a thread on breeches with several recommendations. Though most of the posters seem to be women.

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/breeches-563642/


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I would recommend a pair of paddock boots, maybe a pair of kerrits or smartpak breeches (you might want full seats since you're a beginner), and a Tipperary helmet. I think Tipperary is a good brand of helmets and they're better quality than troxels, and they're still in a low price point. 

I would recommend going to a tack store and telling them that you're a beginner rider and they can probably help you find good things and maybe save some money since you're buying multiple items that can get kind of pricey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

I wear plain jeans, a t-shirt if it's warm, a western shirt (snaps instead of buttons) if it's not, a $100 pair of riding boots with a decent pair of socks, and a $50 helmet.

I do recommend snaps instead of buttons if you wear a non-pullover. Buttons can possibly get hung up on the saddle horn for example whereas snaps will open.


----------



## clomaquet (May 9, 2015)

Hello,

I'd say first: buy boots in which you feel well, it's important! Secondly, a stretched pair of trousers.
But the most important is a helmet because you have to keep in mind that horse riding is a dangerous sport.
You'll have to pay this expensive equipment but your security depends on it!

Have fun!!

Chloé


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Helmet would be the most important for sure
Boots with a heel that go up past the ankle (for a bit of ankle protection) Cowboy boots work well, can find them used for pretty cheap
Jeans will work for pants, get something that you can move around in (lifting your leg up to get your foot in the stirrup etc) I'd also suggest wearing a belt with it
a pair of gloves wouldn't go amiss either, I like deerskin ones, you can pick them up for about $10 at any hardware store


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Definetly a helmet. First purchase.
Paddock boots. 
Skinny jeans worth well for me.
Polo shirt or equal.
Gloves are nice, but not necessary.
Leave any jewelry, watches in the car or elsewhere.
Wear tight jockey shorts with great support. Maybe two pairs.

I think you are set.

Relax, ride and enjoy !


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Jeans are not a smart choice for a guy riding English! 

I have a pair of light cotton pants that work, but I couldn't tell you what style they are or where I got them. If you don't want real breeches, just look for pants that aren't baggy and don't have thick seams. Breeches are best in the long run though.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Jeans are not a smart choice for a guy riding English!
> 
> I have a pair of light cotton pants that work, but I couldn't tell you what style they are or where I got them. If you don't want real breeches, just look for pants that aren't baggy and don't have thick seams. Breeches are best in the long run though.


For a beginner I think very slim fitting jeans are fine. I see no reason for him to have a large expense on sport specific clothing when he is just starting. I wear BullHead Drakes & Dillons which are extremely skinny and have small soft seams. After a few months and I knew I was going to remain with riding, I added half-chaps so I have little jean exposure. They are comfortable, durable and I just wear them during lessons and working in the barn ( mucking, cleaning, walking fence lines etc.)

All my best !


----------



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

Get a good pair of used cowboy boots on ebay. 

Look for buckaroo style (the shaft is higher) and a riding heel. Riding heels are about 2" or 2 1/4" tall. If you walk in them they will feel weird at first. 

PM me if you want advice on a specific pair.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

apw1970 said:


> ........I also wear hernia briefs. I do not have a hernia, but these work very well to keep "things" from being jostled around down there.


LOL You just gave me a flashback. When I rode the amateur rodeo circuit, back in the 1970'S, some of the guys said that they wore pantyhose with the legs cut out for support. 

I've never had any problems like that riding gentle horses.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

bkylem said:


> For a beginner I think very slim fitting jeans are fine. I see no reason for him to have a large expense on sport specific clothing when he is just starting. I wear BullHead Drakes & Dillons which are extremely skinny and have small soft seams. After a few months and I knew I was going to remain with riding, I added half-chaps so I have little jean exposure.


Half chaps don't cover the area that jeans cause a problem for! I've never seen "riding" jeans though.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeans may depend on the make, style and weight material. I've used cheap Wranglers for all sorts of riding, including English. $17, flat seams on the inside and the material is good enough but not super heavy.










I've tried Levi 501s, but they were not as comfortable for riding.


----------



## Blackhole6670 (May 6, 2015)

How good are TuffRider Starter Lowrise Breeches? They are breeches that I think that I want. Here is the link to them: TuffRider Childs Starter Lowrise Breeches - Statelinetack.com


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

are you riding english or western? one piece of advice I can give you is I wear boxer briefs when riding.. they seem to be more forgiving, then knit boxers, I have found them to get uncomfortable and pinch at times, the cloth boxer briefs seem to be the best. I just wear jeans and a button up shirt. I wear justin boots, I have tried ariats but never liked the way they felt on me.. I just bought a cheap pair of jeans from like K-mart.. if they get destroyed, they get destroyed, and you will get dirty, and rip clothes at times riding horses, it happens..LOL


----------

